# Desperately needing 11x17 transfer paper in Denver



## cryzzzl (Sep 27, 2013)

Shipment is behind and we desperately need some 11x17 transfer paper. Darks and lights, but especially darks. Thought I'd take a chance and see if anyone in Denver might be on here and feeling generous today  Good karma would be yours (and cash!)

Cheers!


----------

